# Is this for real? A panda dog?



## flipgirl (Oct 5, 2007)

I was on youtube and saw a couple videos of a panda dog..It looks like a panda but acts like a dog..











(I hope I embedded the videos correctly)

It's a cute dog but...


----------



## skelaki (Nov 9, 2006)

The dog's fur has been dyed to make it look that way.


----------



## flipgirl (Oct 5, 2007)

skelaki said:


> The dog's fur has been dyed to make it look that way.


ok yeah I see it, duh, it's late, that's my excuse and I'm sticking to it....


----------



## skelaki (Nov 9, 2006)

flipgirl said:


> ok yeah I see it, duh, it's late, that's my excuse and I'm sticking to it....



ROFL I first saw this on, I think, Yahoo answers and someone actually asked if it was a Panda-dog hybrid, believe it or not. I guess whoever it was never went to Zoo School or they'd have known that Pandas are marsupials and could not possibly breed with a dog.


----------



## TFTpwnsYou (May 22, 2007)

Yeah. It's amazing what people can do to dogs coats. I'm betting if you Google "extreme grooming" you'll see some neat stuff. Here are some examples of extreme grooming. All Poodles of course. This stuff makes me want a Poodle...lol.


----------



## JessRU09 (Aug 25, 2008)

skelaki said:


> ROFL I first saw this on, I think, Yahoo answers and someone actually asked if it was a Panda-dog hybrid, believe it or not. I guess whoever it was never went to Zoo School or they'd have known that *Pandas are marsupials* and could not possibly breed with a dog.


Actually, Giant Pandas are bears. They are a member of the Ursidae family. Never the less, they still couldn't be mated with Canidae.


----------



## gotdog (Dec 10, 2008)

I sortof find it ...disturbing.


----------



## readerchick87 (Oct 23, 2008)

probably a chow?


----------



## blackrose (Oct 7, 2006)

OMG, I love that Eeyore poodle! That is just too precious! 

And I have to say, for any dog to allow themselves to be styled like that must be saints...can you imagine how long that took?


----------



## JessRU09 (Aug 25, 2008)

I've seen the dyed chow before, and I gotta say... adorable. My SO is obsessed with Pandas, so when he sees these, he just about dies. Hopefully these dogs aren't being dyed with really toxic stuff... otherwise, I don't really see a big problem with coloring fur. 

Then again, this is coming from a girl who hasn't seen her own natural hair color in about 6 years.


----------



## BMarie (Dec 8, 2008)

Holy panda-dog...lol! This dog is so cute. I wonder what people think when they see thing dog being walked. That has got to be a sight to see... I bet they get double takes all the time.


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

lions









and bears









oh my


----------



## readerchick87 (Oct 23, 2008)

You forgot tiger:


----------



## craven.44 (Sep 10, 2008)

I know that the panda dog is amlmost definitely dyed, but wouldn't it be possible to get a dog that happened to hve similar markings? Just wondering...


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

readerchic87 that is actually cute! Lions, tigers and bears oh my



craven.44 said:


> I know that the panda dog is amlmost definitely dyed, but wouldn't it be possible to get a dog that happened to hve similar markings? Just wondering...


Yes it would be. White with black patches, but would have to be just right. Or a dog with a black mask that has white, the other color would have to be over the eyes for the mask to show black though, otherwise it'd just be white and wouldn't have the black eyes. I have a male that has a black mask which you can only see on the brindle side of his face, the white side doesn't allow the mask to be seen.


----------



## flipgirl (Oct 5, 2007)

That's pretty cool how they did the lion, the bear and the tiger. I'm wondering if I could dye my dog to be a panda dog. (I'm kidding of course)


----------

